

What the color? - algorithm_dk
http://leaverou.github.io/whathecolor/

======
abmussani
Good for color lover. I input the correct combination but timer is not
stopping.

~~~
faisalali
I have tried exact color codes using Inspect element, but still there is
nothing...

------
pedalpete
kinda interesting, but I couldn't get the proximity to update. On my screen, I
couldn't tell the difference between the start color, and the color I entered,
but still showed 0% proximity.

